# Hunt Ball Ideas



## nicola151082 (7 January 2011)

Does anyone have any good fundraising ideas for a hunt ball.  We currently have a raffle and auction but we're looking to re-jig it a bit to try and spice it up a little as well as raise money for the hunt club.

All ideas very welcome!!


----------



## icemaiden113 (7 January 2011)

What about a casino? 

You get people to pay real money for "monopoly" money then have a grand prize at the end (but no return on the fake money!)

A hunt I used to be with do it from time to time and its great fun! 

Oh and the grand prize wasn't always that grand!!


----------



## tootsietoo (7 January 2011)

I love a casino!

Also that heads and tails game is money for nothing, although I'm not sure it would spice the party up particularly!  Everyone who wants to play pays a tenner, then they all stand up and choose heads or tails - heads put hands on head, tails put hands on bottom.  Then the MC tosses a coin.  All those who are wrong sit down.  And carry on til you have a winner!

Hate auctions, they always go on too long when everyone is drunk and wants to dance.  But they do raise lots of money.

Also if you manage the bar well you can make a lot of money from that.  Perhaps have a cocktail or tequila bar too so you can charge a bit more for some fancy drinks?


----------



## houndsplease (7 January 2011)

horn blowing competition for a bottle of whiskey/ port what ever pay a 5er to enter get sme good laughs when people fail miserably. we used to do it but not any more duno why.


----------



## Clodagh (7 January 2011)

A laser clay pigeon shoot.


----------



## JenHunt (7 January 2011)

we do a shove-penny.... use a bottle of whiskey as the post, and get people to shove a pound coin across the floor from about 5meters away. Nearest one wins, rest are gathered up and added to the takings. Generally makes us about £150 for the cost of a bottle of whiskey if run towards the end of the evening!


----------



## natalia (7 January 2011)

Casino always good fun. Also good fun is rodeo bull stakes! Winner gets bottle of champers and everyone pays a quid a go. It gets very competitive!


----------

